# Need Help setting up Meyers Power Angle on 86 CJ !!



## 86 CJ

I have been plowing for years with two different Jeeps and a 7' Western Setup that worked Great, but living here in MD we have had a lack of snow the past 3 years and I decided to restore the Jeep in the garage and sell the plow.

After the 23" storm we had here before Xmas, I could not stand it and went and found a reburbished setup from some a good operation in PA and brough it all home to install it.

It's a whole differnt setup from the Western, No PLugs to just plug in and work and the pump sits on the jeep and gets wired instead of everything off the jeep, which I don't like as much at all, but no biggie.

I am ok right now with the wiring from the switch to the Plow motor and silinoid, but am having problem wiring up the lights from teh new switch I need to mount in the dash to the from Jeep wiring harness to the new plow lights. Is there anyone who has done this on a CJ and can throw me a diagram with the colors. I can take a pic of the colors and harness the guy at the plow center made for me to work as well..


----------



## 86 CJ

Anyone????


----------



## cj7plowing

Wiring in CJs is a night mare. What I have done with my cjs is. Test the plow lights with a 12 volt tester and determine which is ground, high beam and low beam. Then I got a 2 way toggle switch 
ON-OFF-ON When I plow during the night I just pull the switch out on the jeep for the parking lights and turn the plow lights on. I have the Saber lights on both my jeeps, The dealer set one pair of them up with the switching relays and they always shorted or blew fuses. hope this helps


----------



## 86 CJ

Understand all the 12v testing with the front plow lights and have the toggle mounted for on and OFF with 6 colred wires coming out of it at the dash, BUT where do I tie them into the Jeeps Wires. I have a long Green and Red I guess for high adn low beam to run to the front plow lights, but have 4 more colors that need to connect up??


----------



## 86 CJ

OK, Where on here do I tie all my Wiring harness wires into??

http://www.offroaders.com/info/tech-corner/project-cj7/images/cj-wiring-diagram.gif


----------



## 86 CJ

cj7plowing;955636 said:


> Wiring in CJs is a night mare. What I have done with my cjs is. Test the plow lights with a 12 volt tester and determine which is ground, high beam and low beam. Then I got a 2 way toggle switch
> ON-OFF-ON When I plow during the night I just pull the switch out on the jeep for the parking lights and turn the plow lights on. I have the Saber lights on both my jeeps, The dealer set one pair of them up with the switching relays and they always shorted or blew fuses. hope this helps


Hey Man, Can you take any pics for me under the hood and dash of your wiring setup? Dis you have to mess with anything under your dash other then the toggle switch? Where did you tap into the Dimmer and Jeep light switch?


----------



## cj7plowing

I will take some pics this afternoon.


----------



## 86 CJ

That would be great. I just need to see where you taped the light harness into everything. Also I have a 4" Suspension lift on my CJ and 1" Shackle, will I be ok with a stock a frame mount setup on the front end to the plow?


----------



## cj7plowing

I have a 2 inch lift with 2inch shackle lift and my plows are fine. I think as long as you are running smaller tires (31" or less) you should be fine.


----------



## 86 CJ

You get some pics??

Yikes, I am runnnig 35" tires


----------



## 86 CJ

cj7plowing;956885 said:


> I will take some pics this afternoon.


What happen to the pics man??


----------



## cj7plowing

sorry about that when I did have time its been raining. I will do it tonight in my garage.


----------



## 86 CJ

Thanks

Where do your arms mount on your frame for your plow setup? Inside the frame or outseie the frame? Over teh axle or under the axle?
Thanks


----------



## Tommy10plows

I run tractor lights, powered off the solenoid at the starter, so that my original CJ wiring is intact and the wiring for my tractor lights is separate. There is really no reason to combine the two, other than going through your annual state inspection, just do not turn them both on at the same time during inspection. 

The toggle switch "on off on" is okay, but why go through the hassle? Just run the wires separate and feed your aux. lights off their own circuit. Oh, I use regular old AGC 20 fuses as well in the run, so that if I get a bad short it will not shut off the rest of the wiriing. Also, I use tractor lights for back up lights too. Plenty of light and darn cheap to buy.


----------

